# electric boxes for ceiling fans



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

It would probably be fine, but I do understand your apprehension. This will be the one time the HO shows up with a 100lb fan.

I would get some good metal fan boxes, and have the carpenter frame you up something nice and solid exactly where they need to be and lag them to that.


----------



## Drsparky14 (Oct 22, 2016)

Go with this and nail a 2x4 or 2x6 across with notches to go around the I joist.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I second what signal said, the small laminated area on the edge of a TJI isn't much to grab onto with a box.

Have the carpenter give you a well braced 2x4 on the flat going across to fasten a good fan box on.


----------



## Ancient One (Sep 2, 2017)

I mostly use this box on old work, model # CMB50. Google CMB50, or you can purchase it at Home Depot for $3.59. It is 150 lb chandelier/ceiling fan approved as per code, comes with 4 one inch hex head # 12x1" screws which you can simply screw into the bottom of the joist. http://www.homedepot.com/p/1-2-in-Deep-5-9-cu-in-Ceiling-Fan-Box-with-Metal-Cover-CMB50/205383205

I purchase these 10 at a time and have been using them for years. Though I have used many other types, these are the easiest, least expensive and easiest installed.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Michael Klein said:


> I purchased this box many times and I'm extremely satisfied with it. Very reasonable price, easy to install and durable


Please see the link below. A profile is required here at Electrician Talk. Please make sure to include occupation and general location.









IMPORTANT: Required Profile Fields


Please add your Electrical Trade in your account settings. From the navigation, near the upper right-hand corner, click on your avatar to open the drop-down menu and select “Account Settings”. The scroll down to Electrical Trade. Fill in the information for your trade and click Save at the...




www.electriciantalk.com


----------

